# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Hoa Kỳ  Kết Hợp Thăm Thân

## Golden Tours

*LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS 
*7 ngày – 6 đêm





Nếu như bờ Đông Hoa Kỳ đa số tập trung các cơ quan hành pháp, lập pháp, các trung tâm hành chính, văn hóa, lịch sử,…. thì bờ Tây thu hút hàng chục triệu du khách mỗi năm nhờ vào các thành phố vui chơi, giải trí nổi tiếng Thế giới. Ngoài ra, với hơn 2 triệu người Việt sinh sống và làm việc tại Hoa Kỳ, chủ yếu tập trung tại bang California thì việc thăm thân nhân sau khi kết thúc chuyến du lịch cũng là điều Qúy khách đặc biệt quan tâm.

*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM – LOS ANGELES (Ăn trưa, tối)*  
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles, thành phố lớn nhất tiểu bang California và lớn thứ nhì tại Hoa Kỳ. Đến Los Angeles, xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa, sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 2: LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
*Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng*với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Rober_Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – *Mann’s Chinese Theatre*_,_ nơi lưu lại những vết chân, chữ ký, bàn tay… của những nhân vật nổi tiếng của điện ảnh Hoa Kỳ và thế giới: _Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe_ ... *Nhà hát Kodak*– nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
*Universal Studio*– phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các _bộ phim 3D, 4D_ như _Shrak_, _Terminator II_ …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.


Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*Ngày 3: LOS ANGELES– LAS VEGAS(Ăn ba bữa)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm,trả phòng. Khởi hành đi *Las Vegas,*thành phố được đánh giá là “giàu có và phát triển nhất nước Mỹ vào năm 1997.Las Vegas là thành phố đông dân nhất ở tiểu bang Nevada,  thủ phủ của quận Clark, và là thành phổ nổi tiếng thế giớivới các khu nghỉ dưỡng,sòng bạc và các loại hình giải trí siêu hiện đại.
*
Las Vegas lung linh về đêm*


Trên đường đi ghé:
*Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.Ăn trưa. Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan và thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí: show phun nước, Viking show, show ánh sáng, núi lửa phun trào,… hoặc thử vận may tại các sòng bài.


*Ngày 4: LAS VEGAS(Ăn ba bữa)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quanvà chụp hình tại
Các*khách sạn**Flamingo,**MGM*,*Ceasar Palace, New York New York**,…*với mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt và độc đáo.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:
*Las Vegas Premium outlet**Fashion outlet**Hoặc các mall nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá*     Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).
*Option đi thăm kỳ quan Grand Canyon nguyên ngày, phụ thu 3,600,000 VNĐ/khách:*
The Grand Canyon là một trong 7 Kỳ quan Thiên nhiên của Thế giới, ngắm nhìn dòng sông Colorado và trải nghiệm cảm giác đi trực thăng sát vách núi dựng đứng, đi trên Skywalk - cây cầu kính trong suốt treo bên sườn núi ở độ cao 4,000 feet so với mực sông Colorado và là một công trình nhân tạo cao nhất Thế giới - từ đây có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Canyon. 

*Ngày 5: LAS VEGAS– LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM(Ăn ba bữa)*
     Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn về lại Los Angeles, trên đi ghé mua sắm tại các outlets. Ăn trưa, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.


*Ngày 6*: *TRÊN MÁY BAY

*
*Ngày 7:  VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá Tour:  VNĐ/khách46.439.600VNĐ + 5.860.400VNĐ (thuế) = 52.300.000 VNĐ/kháchQúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn

*


*Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN –  LAX – SGN
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 5.860.400VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-          Khách sạn 3,4sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
Tại Las Vegas: Bally’s resorthotel hoặc tương đương
Tại Los Angeles: Huntington Beachhotel hoặc tương đương
-          Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
-          Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.360.000 VND + 220.000VND (Phí dịch vụ nếu khách rớt visa).*
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: 4.620.000VND/ 4 đêm
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 126.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*
*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-           Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
_-          Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.

_
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ. 

*



*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Xuân Lê / Ms. CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*

Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 
Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Mobile: 0909 53 55 86
Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
Skype: xuanle0212
Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

